# Foster Homes Needed In CT



## massie777 (Dec 14, 2011)

The CottonTail Rabbit Rescue if looking for some foster homes for the Holidays. We have many bunnies that would love some one on one attention in a foster home. If you are interested in knowing more please e-mail at [email protected]

You can also check out our website at www.cottontailrescue.weebly.com or www.cottontail-rescue.petfinder.com


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2011)

ray:


----------



## fribble2110 (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you still looking for someone to foster?


----------

